# PumilioTurkey's big project: Frog rack!



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

After having been in this hobby for more than 4 years I am finally able to get my self a rack for my tanks!

Today I ordered all the metal bars and connectors to realize my dream since I entered this beautiful hobby 


attached is a raw plan of my rack. It will contain 4 50cm*50cm*60cm european style tanks and one 50cm cube.

The 4 big ones are meant for either new Pumilio morphs or for Ranitomeya or maybe even Oblates.


I will update this thread frequently once things get started


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can not wait to see how it will be. I'm sure you'll do a good job!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

The rack finally arrived yesterday!

Since there is Marktheidenfeld frog fair on the weekend I will assemble it starting next week!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you going to Markthedeinfeld? It would be nice if you did a reportage of the fair with a lot of pics. My friends, who go to the fair, are not registered in DB.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll try to take some pictures and make videos for YouTube


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

It finally stands!!!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

a little update.

finally had time to buy and set up the walls of the rack in order to keep the warmth inside it.

not yet finished though


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Where would one buy some bars like this if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Since I am from Germany I bought them at 3d-Plastic. Just google it.

Not sure if they deliver outside or if there are similar companies in the US.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Julio is using the same stuff in the USA. Check out his thread



Liking this material for racks more and more! Might have to build myself a rack out of this too!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to see one of our vendors here in the U.S. supply it through their frog bussiness. I know its available from the manuafacturer direct.......I'm just sayin....it'd be a whole lot easier.

Looks good by the way!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks.


My existing tanks have been moved into the rack last weekend.

Now I need to wait for the other 4 ones to arrive.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally had time today to visit a well-known bromelia seller here in Germany.

since I have my plants ready, all I need now are the new tanks 


Btw I paid like 40$ for all of those new plants. A real steal I'd say!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

a video update of my frog rack.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

My dream has finally come true  !!!!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

After waking up at 7 am and working through till 10:30 am I have finally finished everything so far!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done! Could you tell me where you got the plants (also in PM). And what misting system do you have? I take this stuff (plants, nozzles, pump...) from Germany and these infos might be of interest to me. Thanks


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

A little update on what my rack looks like now.


One additional tank on the left side table and a double-tank on the right sight on the bottom of the rack.













still need some bromeliads though:


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

a little tour through my latest setup 







I'd be happy about comments and shares 

trying to expand my private frog channel


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! Really cool set up man! What kind of frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice video! I see that you have a lot of room for a great frogroom!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

haha - won't happen since that is our living room and my wife won't let me do any more.


There will be a final 40x50x40 tank on the outer left side and then finito ^^


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking system and very clean. Mine is going to need to be wife approved as well, so thanks for posting it...


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

That's a great looking rack. Well done!


----------

